# Philippines Martial Arts Documentary Trailer



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 29, 2008)

[yt]MmJR_wGYbd8[/yt]

http://www.imaginarts-prod.com/


----------



## arnisador (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks like they cover a wide variety of material!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 29, 2008)

I would be interested in seeing the whole thing


----------



## kuntawguro (Sep 3, 2008)

Where is this available? I would love to see the whole thing as well


----------



## brianhunter (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks very cool!


----------



## Brian King (Sep 3, 2008)

Great music as well. Thanks for posting

Warmest regards
Brian King


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 3, 2008)

kuntawguro said:


> Where is this available? I would love to see the whole thing as well




Here you go and it looks like it comes out on 
September 31st.

http://www.imaginarts.tv/catalog.php


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Black Grass (Sep 3, 2008)

Je pense c'est en francais. Desole.


Vince


----------



## avm247 (Sep 6, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> [yt]MmJR_wGYbd8[/yt]
> 
> http://www.imaginarts-prod.com/



VERY NICE!  I'LL take three!


----------

